# mineralized eyeshadows (NOT MAC)



## kannan (Apr 5, 2006)

A while back someone posted (i don't even remember where) a site in italian that offered mineralized eyeshadows similar to the MSFs and mineralized eyeshadows that MAC made. I cannot find this site for the life of me.

Someone told me to try bourjois wet/dry eyeshadows while they're nice, I find they don't have an awesome color payoff the way the MAC ones do wet. 

Does anyone know of other mineralized eyeshadow companies? Or even that original italian site?
Thank you!


----------



## mae13 (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is what you mean, but Pure Luxe and Alima make mineral make-up that folks seem to really enjoy.

http://www.pureluxecosmetics.com/wst_page5.html

http://www.alimacosmetics.com/


----------



## kannan (Apr 5, 2006)

no it's not mineralized foundations/makeup it is eyeshadows only. Like mineralized skin finishes, baked domes.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Apr 5, 2006)

I remember this post, it was an italian company and they looked great! let me check if I can find it

edit: found it! but they aren't e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.karaja-make-up.it/immnuovo.asp?foto=59


----------



## depecher (Apr 5, 2006)

I LOVE the looks of their equivalent mineralized skin finishes. I didnt see any prices listed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did email them, so hopefully they will reply soon.


----------



## mandirigma (Apr 5, 2006)

i should've bookmarked it, but i was rolling through a ton of links a few months ago and found a site that sold mineralized stuff from an italian manufacturer, but it wasn't the karaja make-up thing. the packaging was real colorful and artsy cute too. i think it sold only four mineralized skin things and four eyeshadows, and it might have been an australian or canadian site, but it was in english and it looked like a major online beauty store. and now i can't remember where i saw it.

i'm sorry, i know i was of no help but maybe someone out there might know the site.


----------



## kannan (Apr 7, 2006)

aww thanks for your help though guys!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 7, 2006)

i think Burjois (sp?) has baked shadows, and i think chanel even has a baked bronzer but i'm not 100% sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway, i'd love to find another company that has baked cosmetics that I can buy or import to the states!


----------



## mae13 (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey, I googled "baked italian powder makeup" and came up with a few products from Physician's Formula. I really don't know if this is quite right, but they seem to be baked powders and such made in Italy.

http://www.walgreens.com/store/pickc...&ext=sp_665217

http://www.walgreens.com/store/pickc...&ext=sp_693503

http://www.hsn.com/cnt/prod/default....*MSN*df*bs0005

http://www.physiciansformula.com/det...sp?itemid=3693

http://www.physiciansformula.com/det...atego  rid=122

http://www.physiciansformula.com/det...ategor  id=112


----------



## pinotnoir (Apr 12, 2006)

I called them today to ask them how much 1 item was and it turns out to be  more expensive than a retail MSF. I'm waiting for them to get back to me with regards actually seeing the product. I was hoping for it to be either cheaper or the same price.

bah!


----------



## noellethediva (Sep 3, 2006)

Sounds like you are talking about clio art cosmetics.  They make mineralized blushes too, sort of like MSF's but more vibrant.  Some girls were talking about it a while back at swaptawk.  I don't have the link to their site though.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 3, 2006)

http://www.naturalwellbeing.com/nwbp...o.cfm/prod/197

hope that helps!


----------



## noellethediva (Sep 3, 2006)

*yes!  That's it!*

pricey though, huh!  Check out the blusher.  Beautiful artwork on the case.  ALSO pricey.


----------



## Ella_ (Sep 5, 2006)

karaja now make mineralized eyeshadows. I found a distributer in Australia and I emailed to find out the price.

There is an amazing blue colour and ones that looks a little like new vegas MSF and pleasureflush MSF


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 5, 2006)

http://www.kudoscosmetics.com/produc...D=325&Offset=0

just click on the american flag (if you're in America dur lol) on the upper right corner to change the currency and you should be able to shop for all of Karaja's products...but dang are they expensive! lol
hope this helps!

EDIT:
Since the pictures on the Kudoscosmetics site are small, just use karaja's official website to view them better
http://www.karaja-make-up.it/
for example, to view the shadows better you'd go here
http://www.karaja-make-up.it/imm4.asp?foto=37
kinda hard to navigate if you don't know italian though! haha


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Oct 5, 2006)

Here are the pictures of a few of the Clio Eyeshadows:


















Hope that helps


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 5, 2006)

how pretty those are! Thanks for sharing them! Do you own the shadows? If so, how do you like them?
TIA!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_how pretty those are! Thanks for sharing them! Do you own the shadows? If so, how do you like them?
TIA!_

 
Yes, those eyeshadows are mine that just arrived in the mail yesterday. Those are the only colors that I bought because I got them from this one website that only had those shades, and they were on sale.
I prefer to use them wet with the mixing medium for the colors to show more. In my opinion, they are similar to MAC's mineralize duo eyeshadows.


----------



## syrene78 (Oct 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kannan* 

 
_A while back someone posted (i don't even remember where) a site in italian that offered mineralized eyeshadows similar to the MSFs and mineralized eyeshadows that MAC made. I cannot find this site for the life of me.

Someone told me to try bourjois wet/dry eyeshadows while they're nice, I find they don't have an awesome color payoff the way the MAC ones do wet. 

Does anyone know of other mineralized eyeshadow companies? Or even that original italian site?
Thank you!_

 

Mineralize e/s that you find everywhere: Terra and they even have some MSFs.

I also love the Sweetscents line, not mineralize of course, but a fantastic pigmented results and hundreds of colors, some of them of mineralize finish.
I have a few to sample out in my sale and a picture.
Check out the website:
http://www.sweetscents.com/
Enjoy!


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Oct 22, 2006)

Omg they have ten million colours -- so the colour payoff is pretty true to life? What about using them with a mixing medium?


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh sry, that was directed at Steph!!


----------



## syrene78 (Oct 23, 2006)

Yes, you can use them with a mixing medium such as the Mac one (water based), Mac EZR or just a tiny bit of water and the effect is stunning!
I found a new love! And they are so much cheaper than Mac and still as good quality! They are pure natural Micas.
You can't press them though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am thinking of trying to add some ingredients to be able to press them as e/s so that they will be easier to apply. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IcePrincess2250* 

 
_Oh sry, that was directed at Steph!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## patina77 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi,

I just came across this discussion when doing an internet search for baked italian cosmetics.

I have been doing a lot of research on baked cosmetics, and actually came across three of the major italian cosmetics manufacturers who make them for MAC, Stila, Physcians Formula etc. I'm trying to add baked cosmetics to my own private label line but going through these manufacturers directly is costly because they do contract manufacturing and have high ordering minimums.

Does anyone know of a regular, private label cosmetics line (the ready to wear type where you have some choice of packaging and can get your logo printed on them) that has baked products? I found one, but they just told me they are discontinuing them and can only do them with a couple thousand minimum. I really want something like the Laura Geller Balance N- Brighten/Bronze N' Brighten marble powders, or like those at the Karaja site.

Rather than posting the info, please email me at my AOL email: patinaboutique and to return the favor, if anyone needs the contact info for the direct manufacturers I can give you that, since I can't afford to do it that way anyways!

Thanks!


----------



## patina77 (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kannan* 

 
_A while back someone posted (i don't even remember where) a site in italian that offered mineralized eyeshadows similar to the MSFs and mineralized eyeshadows that MAC made. I cannot find this site for the life of me.

Someone told me to try bourjois wet/dry eyeshadows while they're nice, I find they don't have an awesome color payoff the way the MAC ones do wet. 

Does anyone know of other mineralized eyeshadow companies? Or even that original italian site?
Thank you!_

 

Here are some more you might try:

Pupa Cosmetics http://www.pupa.it
Nouba Cosmetics http://www.noubacosmetics.com/product.asp
Nee Makeup http://www.neemakeup.it/
Arpeggio Cosmetics http://www.aprofessionalmakeover.com/03foundation.shtml


----------



## Queen Bee (Aug 12, 2007)

what about these??? I found these babies, Biguine, here in France.

http://img.makeupalley.com/2/5/0/6/733447.JPG

http://img.makeupalley.com/2/5/0/6/733448.JPG

http://img.makeupalley.com/2/5/0/6/733449.JPG


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_http://www.kudoscosmetics.com/produc...D=325&Offset=0

just click on the american flag (if you're in America dur lol) on the upper right corner to change the currency and you should be able to shop for all of Karaja's products...but dang are they expensive! lol
hope this helps!

EDIT:
Since the pictures on the Kudoscosmetics site are small, just use karaja's official website to view them better
http://www.karaja-make-up.it/
for example, to view the shadows better you'd go here
http://www.karaja-make-up.it/imm4.asp?foto=37
kinda hard to navigate if you don't know italian though! haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yup! this is what i found too...
(http://www.karaja-make-up.it/imm4.asp?foto=37)


----------



## rocking chick (Sep 24, 2007)

I love baked cosmetics esp.eye shadows & for all I know all baked cosmetics are manufacture in Italy. So I took the opportunity to stock up on baked cosmetics when I went to Italy for holiday for the past one week. 

These are the brands I bought:

Nouba
Pupa
Kiko
FREEage
Collistar
Deborah


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm surprised no one's mentioned Laura Gellar yet. Hell, she released an e/s line that teeters on imitation Flashtronic (though honestly, I'm not sure which came first.)


----------



## frocher (Sep 24, 2007)

^^ The e/s came after Mac's.  I am not sure about the blushes that are like MSFs.  I am going to stop by Sephora and try these later this week, they look really good.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 24, 2007)

I tried Laura Gellar.  I like the colors alot.  I found that they were pretty.  I didn't think that they were totally unique but not really similar to Flashtronic.  They actually reminded me of a few pigments I have.


----------

